# Good farriers in the north west?



## horcrrux (22 November 2014)

Been trying to contact my farrier for a week now and no luck so I think I'm going to have to look elsewhere as my mare really needs doing.. 
Any recommendations for farriers that are based around or will come to Cronton? 
Does anyone use Scott Williams? 
Also contact details would be helpful (pm me if you want).


----------



## horcrrux (24 November 2014)

bump


----------



## MileAMinute (24 November 2014)

Wouldn't touch Scott am afraid and doubt he'd travel that far anyway but could be mistaken. Maybe try the Cheshire Horse Forum.


----------



## webble (26 November 2014)

MileAMinute said:



			Wouldn't touch Scott am afraid and doubt he'd travel that far anyway but could be mistaken. Maybe try the Cheshire Horse Forum.
		
Click to expand...

Me either!


----------



## fuzzle (26 November 2014)

Try Chris pailor  or Darren Slater, both are AMAZING!!!  shod my horses for 10 years now couldn't  fault them at all!!! they trained with Ian Hughes top medial Farrier they shod the olympic horses and stand in for Ian Hughes at the  Ashbrook Equine Hospital xxx


----------

